# Suggestion For National Weather Service



## PetalsandPines (Mar 26, 2001)

Remove the dots from a pair of dice. On one replace with Sunny, Rainy, Snowy, Blizzard, Cloudy, Lake Effect. On the other replace with 50%, 100%, Could Be, Maybe, Chance. Hire one person in every major city to roll the dice and WAMMOOO there is your forecast. Obviously it would save us taxpayers millions of dollars. Probably would be 100% more accurate than the current system. And it would prevent me from wanting to strangle the local weathermen.:realmad:


----------



## polarplowing (Nov 16, 2005)

I agree 110%!! Most of the time the N.W.S. doesn't know their head from their A##! In a period of 4 hours they went from 80% chance of 6" to 80% chance of less than 1" and then to 50% of 1-3". Really mad, we only got 1/2". Like your idea of rolling dice, hey who knows maybe they will get it right that way.

RYAN


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

polarplowing said:


> I agree 110%!! Most of the time the N.W.S. doesn't know their head from their A##! In a period of 4 hours they went from 80% chance of 6" to 80% chance of less than 1" and then to 50% of 1-3". Really mad, we only got 1/2". Like your idea of rolling dice, hey who knows maybe they will get it right that way.
> 
> RYAN


Dont pay any attention to % chances, its BS. It changes throughout the day and is sometimes not even changed by a person its done by computer. For whatever reason, you cant put much weight on NWS's graphical forecast they change too much and your often better off watching the local tv station. Also if your on your local NWS webpage, click on the "Forecast Discussion" link. It will give you a much better idea of whats going on and its actually updated by a person multiple times a day. They should give you all senarios, and update more frequently when storms are on the way or in progress.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

polarplowing said:


> I agree 110%!! Most of the time the N.W.S. doesn't know their head from their A##! In a period of 4 hours they went from 80% chance of 6" to 80% chance of less than 1" and then to 50% of 1-3". Really mad, we only got 1/2". Like your idea of rolling dice, hey who knows maybe they will get it right that way.
> 
> RYAN


The only thing you can use ANY weather site for, is for a generalization.

You can use it to know if there's a possibility that you might plow within the next 12 hours.

After that, you've got to learn to read your own local radar, a state wide area radar and a radar that covers at least 1/2 the nation, so you can tell what the storm is doing yourself.

If you're going to rely only on someone else, you might as well wait until the customer calls and wonders when you're going to plow.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

PetalsandPines said:


> Remove the dots from a pair of dice. On one replace with Sunny, Rainy, Snowy, Blizzard, Cloudy, Lake Effect. On the other replace with 50%, 100%, Could Be, Maybe, Chance. Hire one person in every major city to roll the dice and WAMMOOO there is your forecast. Obviously it would save us taxpayers millions of dollars. Probably would be 100% more accurate than the current system. And it would prevent me from wanting to strangle the local weathermen.:realmad:


I know how you feel man..

We heard:

6-10"+ on Thursday
then changed to 4-6" on Friday
then again to 2-5" on Saturday
last night I heard 2-3"
and we ended up with nothing natural. All we've gotten so far is lake effect.


----------

